# Help with reheating a bone in leg of lamb



## my hog (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi we roasted off a lovely bone in leg of lamb yesterday. Unfortunately we never got to eat it. A friend needed our help so we had to leave just as the lamb was resting. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to reheat it without drying it out? Thanks!


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

My advice: don't reheat. Eat it cold, it's delicious. Reheated, the issue isn't so much the drying out as the significant change in flavor profile.


----------



## helloitslucas (Apr 8, 2013)

Whenever my family would reheat roasts, they would put a rack in a roasting pan. They would then put the roast on it and fill up the bottom with broth until it touches the bottom of the roast, cover and heat in a not-so-hot oven until warmed through.


----------



## my hog (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with FF - the flavor change is noticeable, but that's not to say reheating it won't taste good.  I mean how would you know if you never got to try it in the first place?  If it was just leftovers I'd say Greek sandwiches like gyro, but a moist reheat to warm then flash the crust might get you there.  If you're not going to eat it all I wouldn't heat it to the bone - save that for another meal.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Reheat it sliced and only heat what you will eat..

Heat it in hot gravy and do not bring it to a boil after you added the meat to the heated gravy or it will get tough.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Must have been a good friend.


----------



## my hog (Jan 4, 2014)

Ha, yes. He knows he owes me.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I know I'll get slammed for this, but I reheat slices of meat in the microwave.  Unless I leave it in there too long it always comes out juicy and good.


----------

